# Ads blocking threads



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I just want you to know the new ads for streaming content, that include previews for shows, are beyond annoying and when they come up block most of the page. 

I know of another site that finally did away with these kids of ads because they drove members away.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I had that today for a time it corrected it's self in time I thought I was after picking up a bug ,


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Livvie said:


> Hi, I just want you to know the new ads for streaming content, that include previews for shows, are beyond annoying and when they come up block most of the page.
> 
> I know of another site that finally did away with these kids of ads because they drove members away.


Ads should never block the page or interfere with using the forum. If the ads are blocking the page, we can investigate them and get them changed or removed. For us to be able to investigate, we do need more information. 

Please provide the following details:

Screenshot of the ad
Time when it happened (with timezone)
The platform you are using (device, browser)
Your location (general city/state)
The URL where it happened
URL of the ad (right click copy/paste)
Your IP address (we can pull this if you give us the date and time).
You can reply with the details here or send us the details as a private message. Once we have the details we can forward it to our ads team to investigate the ad.

Daniel


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Administrator said:


> Ads should never block the page or interfere with using the forum. If the ads are blocking the page, we can investigate them and get them changed or removed. For us to be able to investigate, we do need more information.
> 
> Please provide the following details:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Next time it happens I will take a screenshot and message you with the details!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Someone want to explain how this is the ad I keep seeing on TAM all up in my posting business today??? it’s quite animated. And very distracting… and then there is dulcolax at the bottom.

I assure you all, I have not done any perusing of gay male romantic themes or issues that would necessitate dulcolax… what is happening!!!

If I get banned for posting this, that’s true irony. 🤣


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe that's what they do in the Men's Clubhouse.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> Maybe that's what they do in the Men's Clubhouse.


Oh my it’s spicier than I thought in there!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

QuietRiot said:


> Someone want to explain how this is the ad I keep seeing on TAM all up in my posting business today??? it’s quite animated. And very distracting… and then there is dulcolax at the bottom.
> 
> I assure you all, I have not done any perusing of gay male romantic themes or issues that would necessitate dulcolax… what is happening!!!
> 
> If I get banned for posting this, that’s true irony. 🤣


I moved this thread to the Technical Difficulties forum so that the admins at corporate will see it and deal with it. Every so often some trash gets through the advertising function.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Daniel, 

I have sent you a message with a screenshot of the huge ad (which is always a preview for some show)

Livvie


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

This right here is the best thing I’ve seen all week.

Maybe all month. I don’t know.

I had to go outside my building at work for a couple of minutes due to uncontrollable laughter.

sorry this is happening to you QR……

Sorta.

😂😂😂😂


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

LATERILUS79 said:


> This right here is the best thing I’ve seen all week.
> 
> Maybe all month. I don’t know.
> 
> ...


The ad is playing literally above your post right now. 

What’s the universe trying to tell me here 🤔 Leave the hot men cheaters alone; to rub beards with other men. 

Thanks for the “sympathy”.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> The ad is playing literally above your post right now.
> 
> What’s the universe trying to tell me here 🤔 Leave the hot men cheaters alone; to rub beards with other men.
> 
> Thanks for the “sympathy”.


Remember QR, your phone is always listening to you. Maybe you didn't type out anything on the internet? Maybe you just randomly said something like, "Boy, it sure would be nice if two men started making out in front of me." and then you went about your day to do other things. Then your phone was like, "QR, say no more. I've got the PERFECT ad for you.". 


This also brings me back to my suggestion to you a little over a year ago when you mentioned that you wanted your new house to scare away any potential suitors. Cover all furniture with millions of pillows and put up gay porn pictures on the walls. That will scare away any straight man. 🤣

Wait a minute!!!! I wonder if that is what caused it?! Interesting..... but I don't get the gay porn ads.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Someone want to explain how this is the ad I keep seeing on TAM all up in my posting business today??? it’s quite animated. And very distracting… and then there is dulcolax at the bottom.
> 
> I assure you all, I have not done any perusing of gay male romantic themes or issues that would necessitate dulcolax… what is happening!!!
> 
> ...


I have never seen that but wow. And that it's paired with a Ducolax ad, that is comedy gold. 🤣


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Heya all,

This looks to be a Google Ad that we are unable to directly block so you will need to report it in the upper right-hand corner of the ad. 










Here is how to report a Google Ad:





FYI - Premium Members see a reduced amount of ads also which is another option. 


https://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/premium-membership/



Jeff


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have never seen that but wow. And that it's paired with a Ducolax ad, that is comedy gold. 🤣


Of COURSE it’s just me! I think my life is comedy gold, in a nutshell. A tragic comedy. This is must be a symbolic sign from the universe, I just need a Shakespeare style biography. “And she was hence forth doomed to vieweth thine hottest men of the world rub thine beards in earnest for the rest of her days. Taketh thine dulcolax crone, and get two score of felines.”


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> two score of felines


That's a lot of p... sorry, kitties.  


QuietRiot said:


> rub thine beards in earnest for the rest of her days.


🤣🤣🤣 I love you so much right now. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Please see this post - Is it just me or is everyone getting skinamax porn ads?

Jeff


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

You don't need premium membership to avoid these ads. I've never seen one, I use Brave browser.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Administrator said:


> Heya all,
> 
> This looks to be a Google Ad that we are unable to directly block so you will need to report it in the upper right-hand corner of the ad.
> 
> ...


So interestingly, it doesn’t have the same buttons or the same options as the other ads even though it is a Google ad. I’ll try to report it directly to Google and see what they say. Thank you!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> You don't need premium membership to avoid these ads. I've never seen one, I use Brave browser.


Well you’re missing out on all the hot fun in the mens clubhouse my lady. 😉


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> Well you’re missing out on all the hot fun in the mens clubhouse my lady. 😉


Uh, hard pass... wait is that what he said?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ok, we reached out to Google also and that ad should now be blocked.

Sorry about that showing up.

Jeff


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Someone want to explain how this is the ad I keep seeing on TAM all up in my posting business today??? it’s quite animated. And very distracting… and then there is dulcolax at the bottom.
> 
> I assure you all, I have not done any perusing of gay male romantic themes or issues that would necessitate dulcolax… what is happening!!!
> 
> ...


Im getting that one too. All over my screen.
I assumed it was from reading the thread about the guy that’s cheating on his wife with a man and won’t tell her / end it with her.
Some will deny it but it’s so obvious that some of the ads are targeting readers from the language repeating in a thread.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Lotsofheart73 said:


> Im getting that one too. All over my screen.
> I assumed it was from reading the thread about the guy that’s cheating on his wife with a man and won’t tell her / end it with her.
> Some will deny it but it’s so obvious that some of the ads are targeting readers from the language repeating in a thread.


I certainly am disturbed by that idea, but I’m glad Google doesn’t think I’m the only one. 🤣


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I got an ad blocker several years ago because TAM had some issues at the time and I haven’t seen an ad since.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is anybody else still seeing this ad?

Jeff


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I paid so I don’t get ads. If that is what the ads are thank God! Note I have received the same ad on Breitbart and I was like wow really?


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Administrator said:


> Is anybody else still seeing this ad?
> 
> Jeff


I haven’t seen it since. It seems to be fixed now. 👍


----------

